# Case International 844



## Calvindocker (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey guys,

Ive gotten myself into a 4X4 844, for a good price the only issue is it wont go into high range..

any one have any experience working with these? good units?

thanks for any help


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fairly uncommon tractor in the US as it was a European model IIRC. 

I'd start checking the linkage and make sure everything is free. If not dig into the transmission and see what you find.


----------

